# Canadians: Where are you getting supplies?



## northernontario (Oct 29, 2008)

Just curious, for us Canadians who are on here... where are you getting your supplies?

-Local Stores
-Online Canadian websites
-Online American websites
-Overseas?

No offense to the Americans... but I prefer to buy from Canadian sources. If only for the fact that we get nailed with Duties/Brokerage and exchange rates when buying items from the US. (typically the savings from ordering from the US is enough to counter the exchange rate and extra shipping... but sometimes those duties and brokerage fees can be outrageous!)

Large quantities of grains/baking supplies?
Mylar bags? Oxygen absorbers?
kitchen tools (grain mills)?

Perhaps lets start a list.

I've found:
SSC


----------



## MaryV (Jan 31, 2009)

yes I also am using survivalpro.
I will be buying some things from
Dri-Harvest Foods - Freeze-Dried and Dehydrated Foods
and also from www.bauly.com
but I havent yet so dont want to necessarily endorse them yet.
other than that, I have been buying food from the grocery stores.
there is another canadian site with a few food products, and the radiation pills as well.
KI Canada | Heating & Food
i havent ordered anything from them yet either, but I may get the candles.
I sure wish we didnt have that border there so we could just order from the awesome american sites...americans are so lucky...

I buy food from mountain equipment. Outdoor Gear - Mountain Equipment Co-op (MEC) - Équipement d'activités de grande nature
also bought a few things from forest city surplus in London ON.
http://fcsurplus.ca/shopping/shopdisplaycategories.asp?id=366&cat=CAMPING+GEAR


----------



## MaryV (Jan 31, 2009)

there is also this one, which apparently uses Mountain House pkgs.
Security Bins - Home
I prefer to buy mine separately so I can pick and choose which ones I want.


----------



## MaryV (Jan 31, 2009)

has anyone ordered food, like #10 tins, from an american company? if so, what was the customs duty on it? 
one thing I want to get is the canned meats, like canned FD hamburger. we cant get it here that i know of. bauly has fd meat, but it isnt in cans that i know of, and dri-harvest doesnt have meat in tins. so I am looking at ordering hamburger, beef, chicken in #10 cans from the USA. but I am worried about what customs will do to me...


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I drive to Costco to buy my food and other household goods by the case. I buy some of my equipment such as sleeping bags and other survival gear from Mountain Equipment Co-Op. I buy all my stoves and butane and cooking utensils from Nella restaurant supply. If you open a business account with them you can buy everything at the restaurant rate which is 20%+ off retail. 

For knives I've gone to Bass Pro, MEC, Warriors on Yonge Street and Le Barons. I get my bowhunting stuff from Tent City on Steeles. I get lots of my storage stuff from Storage Solutions. My tools come from Home Depot, Rona, Home Hardware, Canadian Tire, and some local hardware stores. 

I get my candles at Ikea along with other small things. I buy my safes from ASAP locksmith service on Yonge. I've applied for my PAL and I'll be getting all my shooting supplies from Target Sports Center in Gormley. I took my PAL course and test there and they are really nice and carry a lot of items that other stores refuse to carry. 

I never order anything from the U.S. unless I have to. Duty, shipping, and exchange make it too expensive.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

There are some good camping supply and food supply stores here in Calgary. Depending on what it is, I might goto MEC, Ribtor, CanadianTire, CampersVillage, RV sales/supplies places (lots around here), Walmart (food supplies) ... then there are the LoonieBins on every corner with all kinds of knick-knacks .... 

I don't really have to go very far - the options are all around me - it is just the storage space in my little house that limits me.


----------



## MaryV (Jan 31, 2009)

I found another company in Canada selling long term food storage, they have everything, almost, check it out if you are looking to buy and avoid having to import from the USA.
Welcome to In Case Of :: Solutions for Self-Reliant Living

you can download a price list and their prices seem to be better than the other sites. i am still checking though.


----------



## Albertan (Apr 8, 2009)

Lot of different places: MEC, Cabela's, Walmart, Costco, Campers Village, Mark's, Home Depot, Totem Outfitters, Totem Lumber, ebay, Map Town, various military surplus stores, and more.


----------



## ttruscott (Mar 6, 2009)

As for "KI Canada | Heating & Food" how can you truast anybody with such a messed up site?

Ted


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Do any of my northern neighbors come into the states and hit the outlet mall in Sharon, Pa. They are at the intersection of I79 and I80, just south of Erie, Pa. There are a couple of out door clothing stores there and the State of Pennsylvania has nothing tax on clothing. Local hotels tell me that Canadian Tour busses come there.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Tax free is always good. I've never been there. I'd never take a tour on a bus. Too much humanity for me.


----------



## northernontario (Oct 29, 2008)

Technically, we as Canadians shouldn't have to pay tax on items purchased outside of our country/province. Generally people don't care, but I know US people come up to Ontario, buy stuff, and can fill out a form to send to the governing bodies to get the tax money back. I believe this should be the case when travelling in the US. But most people don't do it cause it's not worth the time/hassle.

Same reason why I can order something online from outside of Ontario and not pay tax on it. 

And even if there is no state tax, we would still get hit with duties/taxes when crossing the border. Longer you are there, the more you are allowed to bring back tax-free.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

They have a store at the Eaton's Centre in Toronto in the mall that just gives Americans their tax back all day long. The Eaton's Centre is a really big mall so it's a great place to shop. It's pretty easy to get clothes across the border duty free. Just rip the tags off and pack em' in your luggage. Or just wear them.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I have purchased from Briden Solutions Canada and so far, I am very impressed with their products and prices. I also recently found BeePrepared24-7.com and have recently created a thread to find out if others have dealt with them previously ....


----------



## Sonnyjim (Sep 17, 2009)

One key piece of kit I just couldn't find anywhere was a Grain Mill. I think I even had a post on here at one point looking for anybody who knew where I could get one. I don't know why they don't have them anywhere(yes including TLC stores etc.) but they are essential for making any kind of bread, wether it with wild rice collected, or the grains you have stored or have grown yourself. I ended up just paying for the shipping from Ebay from a good reputable source, but I use it all the time for my allgrain homebrew and for homemade breads. I don't know what I would do without it.... I guess you'd have to go back to crushing with a rolling pin, a homemade stone mill of some sort, or just eating some very very crunchy hard bread type thing. This will be one piece of kit I will have in my survival go to place.


----------



## stacikyle (May 9, 2010)

*Grain Mill*

I bought an amazing grain mill from this company. Country Living Grain Mills are all individually tested before they ship to you. I made sure that I bought extra grinding stones and a repair kit. I also bought the bean auger and larger grinding wheel. Here is the link Country Living Grain Mill - Discount Prices at Homestead Products


----------

